# ابغى مساعده عن dwdm



## حضرميه (14 أغسطس 2010)

السلاام عليكم
لو سمحتو معاي مشروع تخرجي عن dwdm واحتاج للمساعده فيه ... جهزت النظري كامل وباقي لي الجزء العملي اللي هو عباره عن سوفت وير وما حصلت للحين ,,, الي يقدر يساعدني باي سوفت وير يا ريت يرد علي و باسرع وقت ممكن .......
وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## msbhamada (17 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------

